

Show HN: Just launched a modern spin on Show HN - Rizzo95
http://tipcast.com

======
Rizzo95
It's work in progress, but in the app you can subscribe to get updates on new
features as we release them. We used to share news this way with our own users
of our iPhone games, and thought it would be a viable platform for others to
Show & Tell what they are working on.

